# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  overstappen van lorazepam naar diazepam

## Geram

Hallo

Ben sinds 3 dagen bezig met overgaan van de lora naar de dia.
Neem deels lora, deels dia omdat ineens niet ging vanwege zeer ziek wezen.
Maar ben nog steeds erg beroerd.
Herkent iemand dit?

Heb van 1 persoon gehoord dat dit kan maar dat is op een andere topic waar het over iets anders gaat.

----------


## peijnenborgh01

ik wil ook van de lorazepam gebruik nu 4 mg per dag overstappen naar de diazepam maar lukt mij niet

----------


## Geram

Hoi 01, 
Hoe lang neem je al lorazepam?
En ben je aan het afbouwen of lukt dat nog steeds niet?
Ik denk dat ik nog even wacht, heb 2 pogingen gedaan met 10% van 125 mg af te halen en werd erg ziek.
Slik al 6 jaar 3x een halve van 2,5 mg.
Ik denk dat ik het via een kliniek moet gaan doen.

Grtjs Geram

----------


## Geram

@peijnenborgh01,
Hoe gaat het met je?
Ben je al gestart met afbouwen?
Ik ga eerst over op Diazepam. Heb een schema van benzo.org/uk gehaald. Iets aangepast op mijn verbruik.
Het is nu de 6e dag, het is niet echt fijn, want als ik de lora minder en dan de benodigde dia erbij neem ben ik stoned/erg duf en kan bijna niets. Maar die dufheid verdwijnt na ongeveer 5 uur.
Ben erg nerveus maar dat schijnt erbij te horen.
Ik hou vol en doe ontspanningsoefeningen. Eet op tijd anders word ik misselijk. En probeer afleiding te zoeken.

Ben benieuwd hoe het jou nu vergaat.
Grtjs Geram

----------

